# gaaant dringend ne frage /welches bmx????



## JulianR (21. Februar 2007)

ihr müsst mir unbedingt helfen also ich hab en banshee scream möchte mir aber unbedingt en bmx zum tricks üben holen!! da ich keine ahnung hab wollte ich ma wissen was so gut is also an marken bzw. an rahmen etc. was auch super wäre wenn ihr ne idee habt wo ich eins billig bekommen kann! also schnell antworten !!! special tipps nehm ich gerne an ^^ 
greetz julian

ride hard ride free


----------



## JulianR (21. Februar 2007)

noch ne frage is das bike: Eastern Bikes Lowdown 2006 voll der müll oder empfehlenswert??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (21. Februar 2007)

das erste


----------



## JulianR (21. Februar 2007)

danke !! wie gesagt hab echt keine ahnung also gebt ma tipps
was isn nen gutes einstiegs bike??


----------



## BruteX23 (21. Februar 2007)

eher voll der Müll.
Es sollte schon mindestens ein Easter-Bikes Shovelhead sein. Da bekommste für 370 schon was richtig ordentliches, was besseres bekommst du für dein Geld nicht.
Achte darauf, dass der komplette Rahmen und die Gabel aus CrMo-Stahl sind.

Ansonsten dich einfach mal mit der Suchfunktion des Forums vertraut machen.
Diesen Link kann ich auch empfehlen: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243105
zudem:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=98758
praktischerweise befinden diese sich direkt ganz oben im BMX-Bereich, es hätte also gereicht die Augen aufzumachen.


----------

